# Slammers FC B2002 ECNL



## Miguel Vargas (Jun 12, 2017)

Open try outs for Slammers FC B2002 ECNL team. 

Please contact head coach Miguel Vargas for more information. 

Totalfutperformance@yahoo.com 

562-222-9739


----------

